
Dream to Reality: How I Quit My Day Job - terpua
http://thinksimplenow.com/happiness/dream-to-reality-how-i-quit-my-day-job/
======
davidw
Too much junk about 'pursuing your passion', and "Rich Dad" Robert K is always
a warning sign, too.

~~~
mod_test
"Rich Dad" is a good book and does illustrate why you should 'pursue your
passion'.

~~~
davidw
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rich_dad#Criticism>

It's an entertaining read, but nothing more.

~~~
gasull
I haven't read it, but a friend said that it's an inspirational book. Some
books give you motivation, some others give you the know-how.

~~~
davidw
There are plenty of motivational books that will get you fired up to go
charging off in the right direction, though.

------
greyman
Having complete freedom to spend one's own time would be great, but I still
felt somehow sad about the article.

One has a normal job where one can contribute to something useful (like
Amazon, they run an online shop, which is useful for society), and then one
day the person trades it for "pursuing your passion", in other words she will
now spend her day for wellness, blogging or other hobbies. But I don't want to
say anything bad about her, but generally, what do you guys think about such
an attitude? What's so honorable about that?

------
wallflower
I do read this blog occasionally, and I sometimes find the candy-coated, primo
positive tone of the blog offputting. I don't like this post. It's trying to
give a step-by-step approach to something that is individually hard. But maybe
this entrepreneur has found a niche - providing a 'inspiration of the
day'-type post. The large number of comments that each blog post gets really
emphasizes the fact that its found an audience that is looking for content of
this sort ('10 ways to X', 'How to X'). I'm starting to see other blogs copy
its format too - down to the pretty Flickr picture that leads every post.

Inspiration is good but inspiration is external-based. Inspirational posts
like this can fluff you up and then you go outside and get deflated.
Irritation is sometimes a better motivator because its more immediate and
personal.

------
thomasmallen
Please don't turn HN into DLM...

~~~
gasull
What is DLM?

~~~
thomasmallen
Dumb Little Man (.com), a very popular self-improvement blog.

